

Tea and coffee 'protect against heart disease'  - cwan
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/10350373.stm

======
TNO
Personally I find studies like this a bit meaningless. I'd prefer to see
something along the lines of: "Food Item A was discovered to contain Chemical
X which softens artery walls allowing the body to remove fat deposits leading
to a reduction of the risk of heart disease"

